# Any1 running 1.4rc4 on Promise FastTrax100 TX2?

## NZC

Hi!

As subj says I wanna know if any1 is running 1.4rc4 on a computer that has a Promise FastTrax100 TX2. The reason I'm asking is that i have such a controller and i REALLY wanna install gentoo  :Smile:  Currently I'm studying for my exams so I dont have the time to install it right now. So I'm gathering all the info I can get so I'm ready for the great install  :Smile: 

If any1 has got 1.4rc4 running with the controller did u just write:

gentoo doataraid

at the boot screen

and then:

modprobe pdcraid

at the next screen ?

If u did it in another way could u plz write it  :Smile: 

thx NZC

----------

## SmegTheLight

gentoo noraid doataraid

modprobe ataraid

modprobe pdcraid

That's all I did.  I have a Fastrack 100.

The drive shows up in /dev/ataraid/

There are some other problems though - See https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=57595&highlight=

----------

## Swieep

 *SmegTheLight wrote:*   

> gentoo noraid doataraid
> 
> modprobe ataraid
> 
> modprobe pdcraid
> ...

 

When Installing Gentoo there is no problem with the ataraid, after all the installation is done and you are ready to reboot then problems wil start.

I tried different sources and compiled a dozen kernels but no luck. I read most of the threads with fasttrack problems but no luck.

I can boot, with the special boot options like ide1= etc. but an /dev/ataraid wil never show. only an HDCx and HDEx are mountable but no /dev/ataraid/discx

----------

## NZC

swieep u wrote

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I can boot, with the special boot options like ide1= etc. but an /dev/ataraid wil never show. only an HDCx and HDEx are mountable but no /dev/ataraid/discx
> 
> 

 

what more then ide1= do u write in your speciel boot option ?

----------

## SmegTheLight

 *Swieep wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I tried different sources and compiled a dozen kernels but no luck. I read most of the threads with fasttrack problems but no luck.
> 
> I can boot, with the special boot options like ide1= etc. but an /dev/ataraid wil never show. only an HDCx and HDEx are mountable but no /dev/ataraid/discx

 

Hum.. Odd - I never had a problem with it not showing up, just with it hanging a few hours down the road..  No extra kernel options, and since everything except /home and /usr are one the same drive, I even leave out the root= option.

I did have a problem with Grub detecting the drive from the chroot, so I had to put it on a floppy first.

Have you tried making the driver static instead of a module ?

Also, it may be obvious, but have you turned on both the PDC ATA Driver, AND the PDC Raid Driver ?  ( CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX and CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC )

Again, I have just a TX, so not quite the same as yours.  You could also try using the Promise Drivers, but that opens up whole can of grief (they are prebuild for 2.4.18, only as a module, and with gcc ~2.95).

----------

## NZC

 *Quote:*   

> Have you tried making the driver static instead of a module ?

 

What do u mean by that ?!

 *Quote:*   

> Also, it may be obvious, but have you turned on both the PDC ATA Driver, AND the PDC Raid Driver ? ( CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX and CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC ) 
> 
> 

 

I used modprobe pdcraid if thats what u mean

 *Quote:*   

> I did have a problem with Grub detecting the drive from the chroot, so I had to put it on a floppy first. 
> 
> 

 

What exacly did u write when booting from that floppy?

thx for all the answers  :Smile: 

NZC

----------

## Swieep

 *NZC wrote:*   

> swieep u wrote
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> I can boot, with the special boot options like ide1= etc. but an /dev/ataraid wil never show. only an HDCx and HDEx are mountable but no /dev/ataraid/discx
> ...

 

This is my grub.conf <> menu.lst

title=My Gentoo Linux on RAID 1

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/ataraid/d0p3 gentoo=nodevfs ide1=0x8000,0x8042 ide2=0x8080,0x80c2

----------

## Swieep

 *SmegTheLight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hum.. Odd - I never had a problem with it not showing up, just with it hanging a few hours down the road..  No extra kernel options, and since everything except /home and /usr are one the same drive, I even leave out the root= option.
> 
> I did have a problem with Grub detecting the drive from the chroot, so I had to put it on a floppy first.
> ...

 

Yes I did... thanks for the reaction....

----------

## SmegTheLight

 *NZC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What do u mean by that ?!
> 
> 

 

When doing the kernel configuration don't make the driver a module - make it static ( with a * or by answering Y depending on your config method)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I used modprobe pdcraid if thats what u mean
> 
> 

 

When you configure the kernel, there is a driver for Promise ATA, and another one for Promise ATA Raid - I have both compiled in on my kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> What exacly did u write when booting from that floppy?
> 
> 

 

```

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage vga=extended

```

You will need to add the root= line if your kernel is not on the same drive as your root system (ie, you have a separate /boot partition)

Also, I am using devfs, so that might make a difference.  It might also mess up your root= line, as IIRC the promise driver switches from dXpX naming to disc, part1, part2 naming mid stroke.

----------

## NZC

 *SmegTheLight wrote:*   

> gentoo noraid doataraid
> 
> modprobe ataraid
> 
> modprobe pdcraid
> ...

 

I was wondering why u do noraid and doataraid. why noraid and then doataraid ?

To me it looks like u tell gentoo to not load raid modules and then u tell it to load them anyway.

NZC

----------

## SmegTheLight

 *NZC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I was wondering why u do noraid and doataraid. why noraid and then doataraid ?
> 
> To me it looks like u tell gentoo to not load raid modules and then u tell it to load them anyway.
> ...

 

noraid directive prevents (if I recal correctly) the EVMS Raid modules from loading.  They are sparate from the ataraid drivers.

I only wanted the ataraid, so that is why I said noraid, doataraid.

----------

